# Guys Makita vs milwaukee (impact drills)



## chewy

What I don't like about my Milwaukee impact is accidentally hitting the speed selector switch with my pinky.


----------



## Nick R

My Makita lxt fell in the pool the other day, all the way to the bottom of the deep end. I took the battery off, dried both out in the sun, and surprisingly it still works great.


----------



## JackP23

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose Milwaukee even make a right angle impact:whistling
> I know their sister co. Ridgid dose and also their other sister co. Ryobi dose too:laughing:


ell no! :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CO762 said:


> I don't know as I've never had the need to use one.
> 
> When doing face frame cabinets, I predrill and then impact (any I bet) fit's in. Plus, one is less likely to get knocked out and scratch/ding something.
> 
> My corded makita impact is too big to get between joists sometimes, so that's when I just pre-drill with my corded right angle milwaukee, then use the cordless impact or just switch out from a bit to a driver and use the same corded. Once again, a lot of times it's just quicker and easier to pre-drill and use an impact in those cases.
> 
> Never had a need for a cordless right angle anything, just like never had the need (nor desire) for a cordless sawzall. Come to think of it, a cordless hammerdrill either. We all do different things and work in different ways I guess.





Nick R said:


> My Makita lxt fell in the pool the other day, all the way to the bottom of the deep end. I took the battery off, dried both out in the sun, and surprisingly it still works great.


:clap::clap::clap::whistling:thumbup::no::jester::laughing:


----------



## JackP23

The 5 year warranty is nice on the milwaukee stuff. 

I've had 2 makitas (angle grinders) and one milwaukee (hammers drill) bust into flames in my hands.

Guess I use warranties...


----------



## jberger

If you have a subscription to JLC, they have a review of 10 new brushless 18v impact drivers. 

http://www.jlconline.com/power-tools/tool-test18-volt-brushless-impact-drivers.aspx

The new Milwaukee Fuel 18 is described as the clear winner in the testing, with the Makita, Hilti and DeWalt described as the second tier. 

I've have the older model impacts of the both the Makita and Milwaukee, but will be moving over to the FUEL model when the combo packs of the new line make it in my local store. The Makita has been a great tool, but I find myself using the Milwaukee more often based on power, speed and battery life.


----------



## D.S.I.

I had the Makita sets, (5+ tools) and several batteries, they were getting long in the tooth so I sold it off and went with Milwaukee for warranty reasons. 5 year on the tool, 2/3 on batteries and then prorated (they just sent me a new 18v replacement after replacement warranty ended, in less than a week as well.) Battery meter is a plus. The power cutoff on the Milwaukees is great, I'm hard on my saws, I burnt up 5 big Makita batteries, the Milwaukees shut down before I fry them. M12/ M18 dual charger is awfully handy, although it's sequential charges. M12 system blows away Makitas 12volt system. Milwaukee has a upgrade battery packs out already, 2 amp hour for the compact and 4 amp hour for the big batteries, I haven't noticed an upgrade from Makita. They're even working on the next jump up, still compatible with the current M18 stuff too, which is classy. 

The batteries can be a ***** to get out of the Milwaukees though, and the torque setting on the impact is poorly placed, as mentioned. 

Does Makita make an 18v grease gun? I rest my case.


----------



## CO762

Nick R said:


> My Makita lxt fell in the pool the other day, all the way to the bottom of the deep end. I took the battery off, dried both out in the sun, and surprisingly it still works great.


I was talking about falling and impacting the ground, bouncing, tumbling.....not getting the tool wet.  

I 'lost' my makita when it fell off a sawhorse and hit the floor, bending the plate. I went to tool king to get some parts to fix it and the guy said I was the third guy to come in with that, but they didn't sell it. Can't remember if I threw the makita away or gave it away, but went back to my pc mag as that made more sense for what I was doing at the time anyway. My milwaukee I had drop off a scissors lift on concrete and bounce to a stop and also off an 8' ladder and it's still fine. Come to think of it, I've done the ladder tumble and down a flight of stairs with the milwaukee impact and it's OK.

If you look at the makita vs. milwaukee batt saw, the mikita certainly does look more refined/slender. I must be too bam bam for such nice things.


----------



## CO762

JackP23 said:


> I've had 2 makitas (angle grinders) and one milwaukee (hammers drill) bust into flames in my hands.
> 
> Guess I use warranties...


That's what they're there for. I think pretty much all battery tooling is made in china these days as that's also the diy/ho market, so price point (and quality) comes down.


----------



## jlsconstruction

D.S.I. said:


> Does Makita make an 18v grease gun? I rest my case.


They make an attachment for an 18v drill


----------



## chewy

Does Makita make a DECENT 18v vacuum? :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

chewy said:


> Does Makita make a DECENT 18v vacuum? :laughing:


Yes they do but a Vacuum, decent and 18v don't go together. The best cordless vac I have used is the dyson and that weren't that great but vastly better than any other cordless vac I have used.


----------



## JackP23

Best 100 bucks I ever spent...........milwaukee 18v cordless shop vac. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

we`ll see what milwaukee has next for us.. they have a media event on the 11th and 12th of june where they will be showing off what new stuff they have coming out.. i cant see it being anything too big.. maybe some new combo kits that have to do with the brushless lines. 

i will probably be getting some of the new tools free to test for www.aconcordcarpenter.com. 

knowing makita though, more than likely they have something up their sleeve. Makita isnt like dewalt who waits 4 years to match what everyone else already has out on the market. makita had their 12v line out about 4 or 5 years ago.. dewalt only put theirs out about 2 years ago. dont be surprised if the makita 12v brushless stuff isnt too far off.. dewalt well id say their about 3 years away


----------



## chewy

BCConstruction said:


> Yes they do but a Vacuum, decent and 18v don't go together. The best cordless vac I have used is the dyson and that weren't that great but vastly better than any other cordless vac I have used.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93700


Havent seen that down here, only the white stick vac.


----------



## Contracto

chewy said:


> Havent seen that down here, only the white stick vac.


How is this one better then bigger vacuums that you use for cleaning after work done?


----------



## jiffy

D.S.I. said:


> I had the Makita sets, (5+ tools) and several batteries, they were getting long in the tooth so I sold it off and went with Milwaukee for warranty reasons. 5 year on the tool, 2/3 on batteries and then prorated (they just sent me a new 18v replacement after replacement warranty ended, in less than a week as well.) Battery meter is a plus. The power cutoff on the Milwaukees is great, I'm hard on my saws, I burnt up 5 big Makita batteries, the Milwaukees shut down before I fry them. M12/ M18 dual charger is awfully handy, although it's sequential charges. M12 system blows away Makitas 12volt system. Milwaukee has a upgrade battery packs out already, 2 amp hour for the compact and 4 amp hour for the big batteries, I haven't noticed an upgrade from Makita. They're even working on the next jump up, still compatible with the current M18 stuff too, which is classy.
> 
> The batteries can be a ***** to get out of the Milwaukees though, and the torque setting on the impact is poorly placed, as mentioned.
> 
> Does Makita make an 18v grease gun? I rest my case.


Sounds like a challenge, so I'll bite.

Warranties from all manufacturers are for "manufacturers defects". So, you take your chances with any warranty when it is broken from use or an accident.

From the Milwaukee warranty, _"This warranty does not apply to damage that MILWAUKEE determines to be from repairs made or attempted by anyone other than MILWAUKEE authorized personnel, misuse, alterations, abuse, normal wear and tear, lack of maintenance, or accidents."_

The newer Makita cordless tools will shut down to prevent damage to the tool or battery.

The upgraded 2ah and 4ah batteries coming out are nice, but they take much longer to charge. Makita batteries are rated at a 22 minute charge time. You can charge 3 Makita 3.0 batteries in the 90 minutes it takes to charge the 4.0 Milwaukee batteries.

Makita had lithium back in 2005 so they now have 60+ tools that use one battery and one charger.

Does Milwaukee have a cordless chainsaw?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Does Milwaukee have a good dustless system so you don't need a cordless vacuum?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jiffy We all know Makita is the co. that set the bar very high a long time ago and all tool co. have been trying to meet ever sense. Whereas Milwaukee Tool was known for their sawsall and holehogs. The bottom line when I need to cut a 6X12 beam Milwaukee can't help me but because Makita is a tool co. they have complete line of saws!


----------



## rex

I have the makita vacuum and the fan, happy with both for the tasks I use them for.


----------

